# need seeds a.s.a.p



## lynx26 (Mar 26, 2009)

hi i used to grow 5 years ago but stopped.now looking to get back into it but seeds seem so expensive now.
im in london and looking for people to share or swap seeds with or even buy at a reasonable price any offers please mail me.i will in turn swap and give away seeds when i have breed some. any seeds will do just to get me started again


----------



## GMT (Mar 26, 2009)

Seeds you will find them in any head shop prices range from £15 to well a lot.

2nd. why would anybody place themselves in a potentially dangerous situation i.e swaping seeds with a total stranger off the internet.

Lastly you cant just throw together a bunch of seeds and hand them out for people to grow, it takes years to produce stable healthy viable seeds that have the desired trait/traits the breeder wants to bring out.


----------



## lynx26 (Mar 26, 2009)

as for sending to stranger i wont know ur address so cant come back on u and as for sharing i would if i had any of my old ones i used to grow its called Kama u share and so does others. if i had now i would send maybe im just to generous and thought there would be like minded people on here.


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Mar 26, 2009)

lynx26 said:
			
		

> hi i used to grow 5 years ago but stopped.now looking to get back into it but seeds seem so expensive now.
> im in london and looking for people to share or swap seeds with or even buy at a reasonable price any offers please mail me.i will in turn swap and give away seeds when i have breed some. any seeds will do just to get me started again



From the site rules located here.-->http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Site_Rules.html


> *10.* Trading seeds among members is not aloud.



Not to mention the fact that it is your first post, that's a pretty scary way to introduce yourself to the site. Not only is it dangerous for anyone to send you seeds for their protection but you really shouldn't want to give out your personal info to just anyone when posting on a grow site.


----------



## lynx26 (Mar 26, 2009)

fair enough new should get to know peeps first but as for growing i never said i will be just that i wanted seeds so not against the law but i c where u guys are coming from


----------



## HippyInEngland (Mar 26, 2009)

Doc Chronic or Attitude seeds will get them to you next morning 

I know you want them free, but no-one will entertain your idea here.

Buy a baggie and use the seeds.

eace:


----------



## 420benny (Mar 26, 2009)

Try Attitude out. You couldn't be closer. Not all of their seeds are expensive.


----------



## Hick (Mar 26, 2009)

Thanks Guys!!!


----------



## blancolighter (Mar 26, 2009)

Attitude is a great supplier, and on the site check out Nirvanas seeds, they are top quality and pretty darn low in price.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 26, 2009)

*you live in london ..take advantage of the fact and walk into the nearest headshop  and buy some ,its ,not gonna get much cheaper than £10 -£15 per 10 pack of seeds 
eace:*


----------



## GMT (Mar 26, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *you live in london ..take advantage of the fact and walk into the nearest headshop and buy some ,its ,not gonna get much cheaper than £10 -£15 per 10 pack of seeds *
> *eace:*


 
What she said.

Dont buy seeds in a head shop that has the seeds on a shelf with those awful lights shining down on them, if your in london then there is plenty to choose from but only buy from a shop that stores their seed stock stored in a fridge.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 26, 2009)

GMT said:
			
		

> What she said.
> 
> Dont buy seeds in a head shop that has the seeds on a shelf with those awful lights shining down on them, if your in london then there is plenty to choose from but only buy from a shop that stores their seed stock stored in a fridge.


  I can't even fathom that concept. To be able to walk into a store and CHOOSE your CANNABIS seeds. Wowzers and gadzooks. That would be freakin schweet. Here in the "Home of the Free" , I just can't wrap my dendrites around such convenience. Don't cops float around and watch those kind of shops? I know I hate even going to the indoor guy anymores.  Much P&L,   7ge


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Mar 26, 2009)

lynx26 said:
			
		

> as for sending to stranger i wont know ur address so cant come back on u


 
How would I get the seeds, if you mailed them to me, but didn't know my address??????

What are you going to do, send them to 1600 Pennsylvania Avenue in Washington DC, and just have me go there and pick them up at the door?


----------



## 420benny (Mar 26, 2009)

Mention my name. Michelle and I are tight.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 27, 2009)

I _absolutely cannot believe it_ when people btch about the price of seeds.  *SEEDS ARE CHEAP!*  You want to grow a product that sells for $300-400 an oz "retail", but are unwilling to pay $3-15 per seed from a breeder who has probably spent several generations stabilizing the strain?  IMO, starting with good genetics is the first step in getting a quality product.


----------



## baggervance (Mar 27, 2009)

Yeah and it dont cost them nothing to grow, sort, pack , them. I think seeds are cheap also. If you cant afford seeds stop right now because thay aint giving away grow lights and nutreints on every corner. Yall send me some free seeds I will give you my name.  Barrack Obama, 1600,pensylvania ave.,washington, Dc. Hey make sure and send them stealth tho them dudes that open my mail are picky. I got a nice rose garden to plant them in.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 27, 2009)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> I can't even fathom that concept. To be able to walk into a store and CHOOSE your CANNABIS seeds. Wowzers and gadzooks. That would be freakin schweet. Here in the "Home of the Free" , I just can't wrap my dendrites around such convenience. Don't cops float around and watch those kind of shops? I know I hate even going to the indoor guy anymores. Much P&L, 7ge


 

*yes cops do float about ,looking for street dealers more than the average joe ,and  it aint illegal to own buy or sell seeds for souviner purposes ,,only to germinate them ,*

*but at least in the usa and other countries ,,you can get medical cards ,,to grow and buy weed from co ops and clubs ,,,,,we have no safe places at all ,,,:48:*


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 27, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *yes cops do float about ,looking for street dealers more than the average joe ,and  it aint illegal to own buy or sell seeds for souviner purposes ,,only to germinate them ,*
> 
> *but at least in the usa and other countries ,,you can get medical cards ,,to grow and buy weed from co ops and clubs ,,,,,we have no safe places at all ,,,:48:*


  You don't have med cards over there? Dude, that sucks the big one! I've gotten my best line of genetics from out of the UK. Weird how a** backwards our governments are. Be Smart, Stay Safe and Keep Buzzed    Much P&L ,   gotta go to work soon, wadda bummer...


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 27, 2009)

*nope no med cards ,,:cry: 

here have this before you go :48: take the edge of work *


----------



## HippyInEngland (Mar 27, 2009)

You are such a tease.


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 3, 2009)

i'll not post you some lol


----------

